# massive audio pro series amps



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

ok so i got some of these in stock today and had a chance to hook up the p800.4 which is cea 2006 compliant to the tune of 200 x 4 @ 4ohms rms..!!!

first of let me say these are tiny for their power output..at a size of just about 8.5x13.5 to put out this kind of power is impressive. i hooked it up to a couple sets of components in 2 different cars. one was a massive audio c2k 6" set for the midline set and then to a cdt es-07 for a higher end set (we only had these 2 available to us at the time)...this amp makes them scream def putting out near to or right at rated power id say almost to much power for the massive set and had the cdt set moving damn good, those that know the es-07 driver know its pretty power hungry and this did a great job at it.. it sounds damn good for the money... i have to say one of the best mid/low end amps ive seen/heard.. the sound is def not bad.. not in the league of zap or arc stuff id say but def a warmer sound and reasonably neutral to my ears. i opened it up to see what lies inside and was suprised to see a unconventional design ill post pics in a little while wheni get the camera..but theres a decent amount of components in there. board looks clean and no jumpers.. looks like at least 5% components which is perfectly fine for the price range. ill post up more later with pics... but damn good amps for the money one of the best in this price range...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

im not the most tech savvy guy in the world, but how can that amp put out 800W RMS of class a/b power with only a 60A fuse? and the manual says you can use 8ga power /ground wire?

my qaa4250 fuse was 150A thats seem real small 

why and how is that possible?


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

sounds like the diff between the rms and the wonderful --max-- figures being used today,doesnt mean its not a good cost effective amp though !


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

newtitan said:


> im not the most tech savvy guy in the world, but how can that amp put out 800W RMS of class a/b power with only a 60A fuse? and the manual says you can use 8ga power /ground wire?
> 
> my qaa4250 fuse was 150A thats seem real small
> 
> why and how is that possible?


weird..


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

hey recc 4 awg..again i didnt bench it i did listen to it and it def has some serious balls... it is not a true class a/b... not sure yet looking at the board there is something else going on here. they say its a "n" channel amp...ill post pics soon.. 

and i thought if they met cea-2006 they had to be to spec at 1%thd... or they couldnt say cea-2006?? or is this wrong...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

They call it a class a/b amp in the manual:

http://www.massiveaudio.com/lowband/products/amplifiers/proAB/Pro-A-B-manual.pdf


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

great pics zfactor!!!!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

all i can say is i just took a pair of rockford 500s' out of the wifes car one running each front side supposed to be 500watts mono... put this in and ran it reg 4 channel 200 per... and this kicked the crap out of the rockford 500s'... damn the mids are freaking jammin now... all i can say is i am super impressed at this price point what its capable of...

"They call it a class a/b amp in the manual"
yeah i know they do.. i go way back with eddie from massive from the old school monster bass/marathon bass days... i spoke to him directly about these he said they are a a/b hybrid of sorts... they utilize a "n" channel and run very efficient. im not so sure about what the "n" channel is yet... but i can say after beating the snot out of it for a good while it was barely warm to the touch and it can suck some juice as well.. this was dimming the lights in the wifes car where the rockford didnt make them flinch


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

newtitan said:


> im not the most tech savvy guy in the world, but how can that amp put out 800W RMS of class a/b power with only a 60A fuse? and the manual says you can use 8ga power /ground wire?
> 
> my qaa4250 fuse was 150A thats seem real small
> 
> why and how is that possible?


Because fuses don't blow immediately. The time it takes a fuse to blow is proportional to the amount of current you pass through it. So a 60A fuse could pass over 100 amps with ease, as long as it's not sustained. They HAVE to be able to do it or else you'd blow a fuse every single time you turned it on, as the inrush current usually exceeds the fuse rating of most amps (the ones that don't have a smart switcher in them at least). Ever notice that when you first hook your amp up to power you often see a spark?

This is why it's very important not to judge an amp by the size of the fuse in it. Most of the time they're bigger than they have to be anyway.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

zfactor said:


> "They call it a class a/b amp in the manual"
> yeah i know they do.. i go way back with eddie from massive from the old school monster bass/marathon bass days... i spoke to him directly about these he said they are a a/b hybrid of sorts... they utilize a "n" channel and run very efficient. im not so sure about what the "n" channel is yet... but i can say after beating the snot out of it for a good while it was barely warm to the touch and it can suck some juice as well.. this was dimming the lights in the wifes car where the rockford didnt make them flinch


It's possible that "n-channel" is referring to the output devices. It's a type of FET, basically. "N channel" isn't a circuit topology that I've heard of, so I'm guessing it's probably a class A/B. Although, you never know. It could even be class G with a class A/B or B output stage. Although from the pictures you posted it's doubtful. I'm having trouble counting all the legs on the transformer to be able to tell. 

Most manufacturers don't even know the classes of their own amps anyway. Most of the amps that are labeled "class A/B" in the manual are actually class B with a "sloppy" bias circuit.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a Massive Audio P3000.1. Mono "N channel" rated at 1800x1 @ 4 ohms, 2680x1 @ 2 ohms, all @ 14.4VDC. I benched my P3000.1 using an Audio Precision II 1781x1 @ 4 ohms @ 14.4VC. Just about to spec. My power supply doesn't have the current capabilities for 2 ohm measurements for this amp.

I have to agree with zfactor. For the money, this is a fine amp. High quality parts and build (mine doesn't have the MOSFET heatsink issue that zfactor has in the pics above) and runs very cool - no fan required. Pretty good headroom, too. THD+N was 0.9% @ 4 ohms. SPL monster.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

SteveLPfreak said:


> I have a Massive Audio P3000.1. Mono "N channel" rated at 1800x1 @ 4 ohms, 2680x1 @ 2 ohms, all @ 14.4VDC. I benched my P3000.1 using an Audio Precision II 1781x1 @ 4 ohms @ 14.4VC. Just about to spec. My power supply doesn't have the current capabilities for 2 ohm measurements for this amp.
> 
> I have to agree with zfactor. For the money, this is a fine amp. High quality parts and build (mine doesn't have the MOSFET heatsink issue that zfactor has in the pics above) and runs very cool - no fan required. Pretty good headroom, too. THD+N was 0.9% @ 4 ohms. SPL monster.


I carry massive also and the P3000.1 is a beast. For the money you will be hard pressed to bet them. Very soild built stuff.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

whats your opinion on the a/b amps?? since you carry them as well?? just got these in ive had the sub amps for a while but we just decided to get some of the full range ones

i just wish they made the 3000 smaller it so damn long


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

just took a drive with this amp and i will state it blows the rockfords she had away in every respect. it has just a hint of upper end harshness but very minimal nothing i couldnt fix with a little eq..other than that its more dynamic than the 500s', more power more transparent and airy just all around a better performer to my ear... while its not a arc or zapco.... after my drive i was even more impressed. it does seem to run out of steam i feel at VERY high listening levels but im pretty sure at that point i was driving it to it clipping point...this amp's stereo separation is awsome when compared to the 500s and allows the imaging to really shine...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have Massive RS40.4 in my SUV if it helps. Let's say I won't hesitate to put it in my Maxima and compete with it. One of the better amp I have tested/owned.
And I owned/tested ALOT of amps. ALOT. 

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Massive_Audio_RS_40.4/inside1.jpg
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Massive_Audio_RS_40.4/inside2.jpg


----------



## Jasoninaz (Jun 24, 2006)

So would you recommend it for driving a pair of CDT CL-61 components? I'm very SQL oriented if that matters.

Jason


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is me Newbie review. 

Nice looking amp with a nice box, thought it got a little damaged in shipping. You have seen all the pics in previous post.
My system
panasonic cq-7203u - 5v outs
Polk db6500's in semi -deadened door with tweeter in sail panel 
eD 110v.2d2 at 4ohms
old school mtx4320 - replacing
Goals to get more power to sub (350wrms+)while fitting in amps space in box with best power at 1 or 4ohms. Several choices all really pricey - dls a5, dd a4, Arc 4150 and a few others. Budget is huge right now based on current job situation.

These are initial impression based on install and ten minutes of listening.
The manual recommends 8 or 4 gauge - I am not a wire expert, but I grabbed some 8 gauge for a ground and was going to ditch my fused distro and was going to go 4 straight from under hood fuse. There is no way 4 gauge would fit, not off a little or my 4 was oversized, but it was made for 8 guage

Connecting wires - pretty easy, but the phillips head screws were annoying. Minor issue, but would prefer something with better grip, hex??? also amps brand new and screws were all the way down and a bit tight. I grabbed my little multi driver set and was about to install when I figured out they wouldn't fit. Easy fix, grab a small phillips.

Ok now for the sound (again very little listening time)
1. Music sounds more lively and dynamic - first clue of more power/headroom
2. Subwoofer - definitely what I was looking for, more clean, dynamic power has the headroom I was looking for
3. Seems a little harsh at high volume- I am conservative with gains and mtx was set so it was clean at 36/40. Massive gains still conservative, but no where near as clean at that setting. I still need to work on gains, but I think it may be more of an issue of the Polk's handling ability than the amp, but we will see. Gains right now fronts - less than .25 and sub about .40 turn
3. Using H/U crossover so amp is solely for gain - sounds clean, no noise I have noticed, no turn on/off pops or noises, pretty much what an amp is supposed to do.

I am just getting back into and still want to here a great system as a reference. When I was in it before large numbers of speakers all over the car was the really big. Gotta love the 80's and early 90's

Any questions or suggestions please let me know. Comments on how to write a review or look for certain thing when I am installing let me know. thanks


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

imo i think the massive will be a cleaner overall amp then the mtx.. i would double check the gain settings as you said due to having a lot more power on tap now. i would guess the same as you did. imo the amp is a very powerful amp. def has balls. i noticed from going to a rockford power 800a2 to that massive it was actually a lot cleaner ... than the rockford...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

zfactor said:


> imo i think the massive will be a cleaner overall amp then the mtx.. i would double check the gain settings as you said due to having a lot more power on tap now. i would guess the same as you did. imo the amp is a very powerful amp. def has balls. i noticed from going to a rockford power 800a2 to that massive it was actually a lot cleaner ... than the rockford...


yeah, had just enough time to install, no time to tweak, will do that soon. I am liking it so far. May also be because I did a crappy job of deadening. Got a "deal" from a local install shop. I will never go there again. When I have some more money and time I am going to do it right. 

BTW - thanks for the great deal


----------

